

One for All, and All for Hunt: African Wild Dogs, True Best Friends - rpm4321
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/12/science/one-for-all-and-all-for-hunt-.html

======
Glide
If that's not enough African Wild Dogs have an incredible 80% hunting success
rate.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lycaon_pictus#Hunting_and_diet](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lycaon_pictus#Hunting_and_diet)

